# How long before eggs hatch?????



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just recently go on this board and asked questions and was happy with the replies.

Now, my question is: my fantail got 'married' to one of my red homing pigeons, how long before the eggs would hatch, if I am that lucky. Also, is there a chance one of them will be a fantail??

Thank you one and all for any replies.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Did they lay the eggs yet?
From the moment they lay the second egg until hatching it takes around 18 days.
If they just got "married" and have no egg yet it can take anywhere from three days to one month. Usually I've seen in my birds around a week.

The babies will be a fantail/homer cross. They probably will have some of both characteristics.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hiya,

Time as Reti says.

Whatever you get from such a cross, I just bet they will be real beauties!

John


----------



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, I am so excited to see how very beautiful they could be. The Mom is a cross between pink and mauve with a white top of her head and dark mauve in the primary feathers and the Dad the fantail it all white tail and white except the sides of the body which are beautiful black markings. Just beautiful!!!!

The eggs were laid on the 23rd and 25th or 26th, I knew how long it took for regular eggs, but thought the fantail might make a difference. I don't have a camera capable of sending pictures but if I get a baby, will have my daughter take a picture when the baby gets it's feathers.

I already have a name for it. We just had a 50 year celebration of a basketball team, the one and only, that ever took State Championship, induction into a hall of fame. The favorite person on the team is 6'9" and his nickname was "Dunker Dave" so that's what my bird will be, Dunker after him.

Thank you for replying to me.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They hatch in 16-18 days, usually from the time the second egg was laid. The babies will have extra feather in their tails, but not a full fantail. Should be pretty, though. Do you have an Indian, American or garden fantail?


----------



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know what kind it is. The man that I purchase my see from died recently and the daughter gave it to me because she knew I always loved looking at them. I will have to go on the internet to see what the difference. I just know is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's beautiful and loved--that's all that matters.  I was just curious, that's all. And I was thinking a cross between and Indian fantail and a homer would be a large, impressive pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you search here for Opal and Onyx, you will find pictures of the offspring of a fantail and a feral blue bar .. Opal and Onyx are gorgeous birds with coloration that makes one wonder .. they don't look like Mom & Dad or the grand parents (the grand parents are also my birds and are both fantails). Neither baby has a real fantail but it sure isn't a feral or racing pigeon tail either. I'll try to get some current pics in the next day or so.

I also have a HUGE bird that I adopted from Daniel here on the board a long time ago .. he is also a fantail/something mix .. he doesn't actually have a fantail either but is a gorgeous and very impressive bird.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Leadville,

We would love some pictures please when babies are feathered?  

If the eggs end up not being fertile, you might want to trim the feathers around the vent of your fantail, if you DO want them to have babies.


----------



## Leadville (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all,

Thank you for all the nice comments. I had company yesterday so couldn't check this all out. I will definitely check Opal and Onyx pics. I definitely want babies from this couple.

This fantail I have is so very, very beautiful and the wife (mom to be) is colored beautifully also. I am so hoping for a baby with a fantail, even if it is a little fan tail. This is so exciting!

I go to the Senior Center to get some of their bread so it doesn't go to waste and give some to my birds, to give them a little variety in their diet. Well, they wanted to see my birds. So, I took three of them over in a cage to show them. It was like 'show and tell' time. They were all smiling like crazy. I said to the birds as I was carrying them out of the Center, "Well, you made some people happy today."


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Pigeons do have the power to make people happy! It works on teenagers, too. When one of my kids is in a particularly black mood, I bring in their favorite pigeon (each of my kids has a favorite pigeon) and place it in their hands. A "pigeon-gram" can snap the grumpiest teenager out of a bad mood.  I bet your pijjies really lifted some spirits at the Senior Center.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Pigeons do have the power to make people happy! It works on teenagers, too. When one of my kids is in a particularly black mood, I bring in their favorite pigeon (each of my kids has a favorite pigeon) and place it in their hands. A "pigeon-gram" can snap the grumpiest teenager out of a bad mood.
> 
> *What a sterling idea!*
> 
> I bet your pijjies really lifted some spirits at the Senior Center.


Bet you are Kidmom4ever TOO!


----------

